

Looking for Junior Freelance Developers - startupstella

We are looking for junior freelance developers based in the US to do API integrations and smaller projects on matchist. We're always looking for talented devs to join the network, but this is one example of a place where we have more projects than devs right now.
======
startupstella
website is: <http://matchist.com/talent>

